# April Acquisitions



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Two months in a row for starting this, but whatever. I went to my consignment shop tonight to drop off some clothes and pick up a check, and the kind people down the road at Hamilton Shirtmakers had dropped off a couple more goodies in my size:



i know the patterns are a bit more than what many on here like, but I really like my collection of Hamiltons I have going.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nothin' yet, here. But some prospects on the horizon, including a nice Brookstweed jacket later this month.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Two months in a row for starting this, but whatever. I went to my consignment shop tonight to drop off some clothes and pick up a check, and the kind people down the road at Hamilton Shirtmakers had dropped off a couple more goodies in my size:
> 
> i know the patterns are a bit more than what many on here like, but I really like my collection of Hamiltons I have going.


i am actually a big fan of both. the one on the right looks like a shirt i got from bills khakis. great spring/summer colors. would be great with button down collars though.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I got some Timber Creek by Wrangler Khakis at the Delaware Shore Outlets for 17.00/pr. 

The fit and rise are excellent. (Waists larger than 40+ in stock)

I may buy 6 more when I get back there!! 

Why does Brooks and many other retailers seem to stock XXL shirts but no Big Boy pants??


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Spent an hour down at the consignment shop just visiting. Then I found a YSL Tweed Sport Coat in my size. Looked great on me, $35. b'day gift to me.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fair warning: no one here is going to like these, they're not trad, etc and so forth.

My weekend started today. Coincidentally, this box was on my doorstep when I got home to remind me that the weekend had, in fact, arrived:


Memorial Day weekend and July 4th should be a blast with these:


and a Vineyard Vines belt for good measure:


come at me :devil:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

sskim3 said:


> i am actually a big fan of both. the one on the right looks like a shirt i got from bills khakis. great spring/summer colors. would be great with button down collars though.


Thanks! I'd like button down collars too, but at 80% off retail for all my Hamiltons, I can't complain about a semi-spread (and a very nice semi spread at that). If I ever get to the point financially where I could afford it, I would love to go to Hamilton for all my shirts- they make a fantastic product and are a hometown business. They don't get much love on here, but I've received unsolicited compliments every time I've worn one of their shirts.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

New goodies in the mail today. I've wanted a Patagonia Synchilla Snap-T for a good while, but didn't want to spend the money on it. When I found these for 40% off apiece, I couldn't resist Picking up a few:


i know fleece is looked down on by most here due to it's synthetic nature (and for good reason usually), but I can understand why these things have a cult following. Ridiculously comfortable, and I think my future kids will inherit these one day, judging by the construction. I am glad though that I sized down to a small on the advice of the very friendly Patagonia sales reps- a medium would've been gargantuan:




Kind of a bummer that I won't get to wear these until probably November, but I couldn't beat the price.

also, received my LLB Signature sweatshirt:


full review will be in the sweatshirt thread, but short version: I really like it (especially with $20 off)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Some nice preppy staples there, OF, those Patagonias. Just fyi, I ended up returning my apple cinnamon LLB chamois shirt. It just started looking too close to "safety orange" for comfort. The bright red is a real keeper, though.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

ran23 said:


> Spent an hour down at the consignment shop just visiting. Then I found a YSL Tweed Sport Coat in my size. Looked great on me, $35. b'day gift to me.


Happy birthday.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

come at me :devil:

Nice pins. But not dainty, eh. Shaver?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Woofa said:


> Nice pins. But not dainty, eh. Shaver?


Runner's pins lol


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

Please forgive my ignorance, what are “pins”?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Legs.


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks! I googled pins, but that was not a definition that popped up.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Brit speak, I think.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

OF, your constant stream of acquisitions does wonders to drive my feelings of inadequacy and need for spending :biggrin:

I have a small brag-- Picked up a pair of AE Waldens from kind user August West, and they fit absolutely perfectly! I am slowly trying to build a collection of more professional footwear, for the eventual time when I can't just wear sperrys or bean boots every day. I hope to have as much of these acquisitions be from USA based makers as possible, so Allen Edmonds is an obvious choice.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> OF, your constant stream of acquisitions does wonders to drive my feelings of inadequacy and need for spending :biggrin:


Haha no need to feel inadequate, some of the rigs you've put together recently have been fantastic. If it's any consolation, it's in the mid-upper 80's all week, so I won't get to wear those Patagonias for 7 months at least.

Mrs. OF and I went to Marshalls to pick up a couple new yoga mats, but it turned out that we showed up after a truck had dropped off a load. New Vineyard Vines and PRL sportshirts for spring/summer:


I love both, but I'm very happy with the aqua stripe on the PRL- very "summery"


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

The photos are bad, but I love Harry Ballot and I'm hoping that this is actually linen. If so, I've found my (off) white whale.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I combed through my local TJ Maxx and Marshalls after getting inspired by OF's finds. Thought I was going to leave empty handed, until I luckily spotted these hidden away:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> I combed through my local TJ Maxx and Marshalls after getting inspired by OF's finds. Thought I was going to leave empty handed, until I luckily spotted these hidden away:


Im jealous, now I'm looking up Channel Markers on eBay lol.

I had a pair of light blue Channel Markers and 3 buttondown shirts from ST in college- I loved them, but the seamstress in my college town essentially destroyed all 4 garments- the shirts were eventually donated and the pants sold. I've been thinking about hunting down some more Channel Markers ever since (coincidentally, the RL shirt I bought today is similar to one of the shirts I had to ditch).


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

A bit of a cheat as these were actually February purchases. :biggrin:

From local TK Maxx - sorry can't remember the brand(s) and not labelled on the square itself - 1) blue silk and 2) floral cotton (my only non silk pocket square).









Hawes & Curtis 4 way pocket squares. Very versatile and as a result great value. Recommended.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cordial Churchman green/white seersucker bow tie and pocket square (not shown).

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Some new stuff today, a bit of a "school spirit" acquisition:


shirt is PRL from Marshalls (I had one just like that I got rid of- it was too big) and the bow tie is State Traditions for Sothern Proper (I realize it's supposed to be for UT, but it's my alma mater's colors and Texas)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, OF, at least this one has collar buttons!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Sam Houston's colors are burnt orange?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ordered coupla pairs of LE dress twills and more Brooks shirts (nonsale time, I know, very indulgent of me). I'm experimenting by going up half a size in the white shirt. Consistent with what I've heard in these parts, my white shirt has shrunk in neck size just a little more than my other shirts. The other two are another blue and another pink, all of this in the traditional fit, of course.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Duvel said:


> Ordered coupla pairs of LE dress twills and more Brooks shirts (nonsale time, I know, very indulgent of me). I'm experimenting by going up half a size in the white shirt. Consistent with what I've heard in these parts, my white shirt has shrunk in neck size just a little more than my other shirts. The other two are another blue and another pink, all of this in the traditional fit, of course.


I have wondered about the dress twills and getting a decent 1-3/4" cuff; can you order them that way or order unfinished?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

No, unfortunately, they only do their standard cuff, which I think is 1-1/2. I asked customer service about this myself, when I start purchasing their chinos and twills. They told me there were no exceptions.

The twills are decent, though.



fred johnson said:


> I have wondered about the dress twills and getting a decent 1-3/4" cuff; can you order them that way or order unfinished?


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I can live with 1-1/2" on chinos, I might give them a try, thanks .


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I went to my favorite department store and I'm on such a shopping high so my purchases include:

another Car Coat $40 (on sale and probably the last few remaining ones too)

a pair of Levis 513 Black Jeans









a pair of Dockers aviator sunglasses


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a nice grey tweed Brooks 3-2 roll sack on the way, via Artvandalay, via the Exchange. My first grey tweed in a while, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Howard, I think you might be searching for your inner Johnny Cash.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

hahahaha! I was going to say the same thing!



Woofa said:


> Howard, I think you might be searching for your inner Johnny Cash.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Woofa said:


> Howard, I think you might be searching for your inner Johnny Cash.


I think it's a style I've adopted for myself, the reason for those acquisitions was because my blue jeans, the zipper teeth broke so I replaced it with black jeans, the leather jacket was missing a zipper for the longest time so I went to my clothes bin and deposited it in there and my old aviator sunglasses that I've had for a long time I replaced it with a pair of Dockers sunglasses. This year I will try to renew and refresh my wardrobe.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Spring and summer bring a downturn in my clothes spending, at least for seasonal items. I don't find summer and spring clothes as interesting as colder weather attire (the whole madras thing aside). I also find that, for whatever reason, the stuff I have for summer endures well--I haven't had to replace my boat shoes or CVOs in years, for example, and my madras shirt collection is big enough to last the rest of my life, no doubt.

During this time, I instead find myself picking up a few inexpensive basics here and there. I've got some dress twills from Lands' End on their way and some more oxfords from Brooks Brothers, things to shore up the year-round closet. I'm interested in picking up another hat and/or Ivy League cap or two, again, not just for spring and summer, though.

One thing I don't have, and that I've been wanting, is a good, basic cardigan. I've got this on backorder: in nvay.

Apart from that, I've got to start saving my pennies for next fall's O'Connell's Shetland!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Found this tonight at Nordstrom (C)Rack:


70% off the list price. The color, according to the tag, is "blackberry." It will look smashing with a gray herringbone Harris Tweed.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just opened 2 Eagle Shirt Makers strip and check BD shirts. had a credit with paypal/ebay to burn up.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Great find Gamma! Was that at the Rack in Troy? I've only been in there two or three times, and it's been a few years since my last visit, but I never found anything worthwhile.

This is my acquisition for the month:


















Nomos Ahoi Atlantik


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Semper Jeep said:


> Great find Gamma! Was that at the Rack in Troy? I've only been in there two or three times, and it's been a few years since my last visit, but I never found anything worthwhile.
> 
> This is my acquisition for the month:
> 
> ...


Very nice Semper. Can you tell us anything about it? Has a nice older look.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> Great find Gamma! Was that at the Rack in Troy? I've only been in there two or three times, and it's been a few years since my last visit, but I never found anything worthwhile.


Yes, the (C)Rack in Troy. I found a XS J Press Shaggy Dog sweater there once, which I flipped. If you _really _dig around there, sometimes you come up with a gem.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm getting the BB Madison cut twill suit in stone as a summer outfit. It should be here Thursday but with the sale going on alterations will probably put my actually getting it into May. I'll also get a pair of walnut AE Shreveports to wear with it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Brookstweed charcoal gray sack showed up on the porch today. What a great jacket! Thank you, Artvandalay!


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

For those of you following my suit acquisition trials,

My eBay purchased Southwick arrived over the weekend, and thankfully the jacket seems to be a nice fit. The shoulders are perfect. The suit is fully lined, and seems to have a 3/2 roll configuration, but just barely "rolling" you could say... I hope this is okay!

As far as the rest of the fit, the waist of the jacket has enough suppression already - however it certainly isn't tight either. The only thing I might change about the jacket is the length of the hem - which personally I would like about an inch higher, but it is fine where it is for now (I think).

The pants however, needed some work. I am having them taken in 1.5" at the leg opening and tapered. They also needed to be shortened by a couple inches to no-break and re-cuffed.

Between the work on the pants, and a sleeve lengthening on a Brooks CC model blazer I already owned, my tab is coming to $110. This is almost equal to what I paid to acquire the suit and blazer combined, but I'll take that as a sign I got a good price initially.

It seems a little expensive (for my budget, anyways), but the tailor I went to has consistently good reviews, so I would rather pay a little more and get it done right than pay less and end up with frustration.

Here are some pictures of just the jacket. Fit critique requested... This is my first suit and I'm planning on wearing it to job interviews. I'll probably end up posting a second round of photos when I get the trousers back. Note: the shirt I am wearing here has sleeves that are maybe ~.5" too short - so keep that in mind when looking at sleeve length (which I think is quite good).


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Fresh out of the mailbox: a couple of NATO straps for my crummy Weekender.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Getting ready for the heat of summer here with a pair of linen shirts:



















A navy Baracuta for spring showers:










and a couple pairs of (unworn) shoes that were more lucky finds than something I was actually looking for. Still, I can't complain about terribly listed Gokey's for $31 or blue suede weejuns for $18:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

adoucett said:


> For those of you following my suit acquisition trials,
> 
> My eBay purchased Southwick arrived over the weekend, and thankfully the jacket seems to be a nice fit. The shoulders are perfect. The suit is fully lined, and seems to have a 3/2 roll configuration, but just barely "rolling" you could say... I hope this is okay!
> 
> ...


Jacket fit looks spot on. I wouldn't change a thing, including the overall length. That looks right on.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Woofa said:


> Very nice Semper. Can you tell us anything about it? Has a nice older look.


Nomos specializes in very simple, clean designs. They are definitely inspired by the Bauhaus Movement. I think the company itself has only been around since the early 1990s though and this particular model has been offered since 2013.

Their movements are all made in-house, as is everything else on their watches as well. The finishing is extraordinary and is comparable to what I've seen from Cartier or A. Lange Sohne, which are considerably more expensive.

It's a departure from my typical divers and military inspired watches but I want to step outside my comfort zone. My only complaint is that it wears quite large - it's 51mm lug-to-lug (even bigger than my Sinn U1 and MM300) and the lugs sit so flat that it doesn't really "hug" the wrist at all.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Couple shirts came in recently. For fall, a J. Peterman 80/20 cotton/wool tattersall, and two Lands End tattersalls:


















for spring, a microcheck french cuff RLPL (ebay find), and a PRL sportshirt (Marshalls find):


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I especially like the tattersalls, OF. I enjoy how you always make it sound like these things just "come in" or "show up," like a merchant talking about new shipments coming in unexpectedly.

I wonder if I could start using this tactic with Mrs Duvel: "My dear, we happened to have some new shirts from Brooks Brothers show up this afternoon." "Oh, really, sweetheart? How lovely of the people at Brooks Brothers to think of us."

I don't think it would work.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Approximately 20 shirts in the month -- any new shoes, OF?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Apparently no new shoes happened to show up. 



Pentheos said:


> Approximately 20 shirts in the month -- any new shoes, OF?


----------



## corey (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't think y'all are ever going to leave poor OF alone re: his shoe deficiencies! Ha - I love good-natured ribbing.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I especially like the tattersalls, OF. I enjoy how you always make it sound like these things just "come in" or "show up," like a merchant talking about new shipments coming in unexpectedly.
> 
> I wonder if I could start using this tactic with Mrs Duvel: "My dear, we happened to have some new shirts from Brooks Brothers show up this afternoon." "Oh, really, sweetheart? How lovely of the people at Brooks Brothers to think of us."


:laughing:


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Sperry Topsiders for the Summer


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Not brand new acquisitions, but I have scored 6-8 Brooks Brothers madras shirts lately on ebay, all for under $10. I now have approximately 20. But at just a few bucks a pop, sometimes with free shipping, it's hard to stop. I'm even setting strict parameters: they must be mainline not outlet versions, in my size, and with proper measurements and close up photos. I have yet to get a lemon.

I did recently buy a new LLB seersucker shirt for $45.00. I turned around and got one in a different color on ebay for $6.00.

Couple watch things too: dragonshroud for my 007, and a rubber band for my BFK.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Fresh pair of Sperry's Authentic Orginals in brown. Always a nice thing to see!



triumph said:


> Sperry Topsiders for the Summer


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

corey said:


> I don't think y'all are ever going to leave poor OF alone re: his shoe deficiencies! Ha - I love good-natured ribbing.


I wanted to say that my wife enjoys some good-natured ribbing too but I'm going to keep this thread clean and not say that my wife enjoys some good-natured ribbing.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Thanks Duvel, owe it to AAAC for helping me decide on these


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

They're classic. Great choice.



triumph said:


> Thanks Duvel, owe it to AAAC for helping me decide on these


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 18, 2014)

Pentheos said:


> Approximately 20 shirts in the month -- any new shoes, OF?


Haha I have been watching this thread like a hawk wondering when he was going to have some new shoes show up.

From OF:
"I want to buy AE PA's, but Im not keen on spending $200+ on a pair of shoes right now, so I'm currently looking for a less expensive stopgap".

I understand this 100%; As I am pretty much in the same boat, I dont have any black lace up shoes, but I have had a few interviews lately. I know I need some, but I wouldnt wear them much right now and my only pair of black shoes are tassel loafers. What shoes are you looking into? At this point it's either $219 on some AEs (Strand, Park Avenue, McAllister, Lexington, Carlyle) or $50'ish possibly for some Staffords (Logans or Bradfords, only because everyone raved about the deacon boots) to get me through to the new job.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My new Brooks Brothers shirts showed up today. I wish every day could be new-Brooks-Brothers-shirts day.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Duvel said:


> My new Brooks Brothers shirts showed up today. I wish every day could be new-Brooks-Brothers-shirts day.


For under $19,500 a year this could be feasible...assuming you order a new shirt every day that qualifies for the 3 for $189 deal with additional 15% off and free shipping....

That would end up being a lot of shirts though. Your available closet space would need to also expand at a rate of approximately 60 ft^2 per year to keep up with the incoming shirts. Soon you might need to move or add an addition to your house. If not, after several years, the ratio of space occupied by shirts versus free space in the house would grow smaller and smaller, until you inevitably suffocate under a pile of All-American supima cotton!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, the reality would be a bit overwhelming, wouldn't it. Ideally it would be a Groundhog Day-like phenomenon where the same day would keep happening, until I advanced to a more enlightened level, perhaps to J. Press shirts. 



adoucett said:


> For under $19,500 a year this could be feasible...assuming you order a new shirt every day that qualifies for the 3 for $189 deal with additional 15% off and free shipping....
> 
> That would end up being a lot of shirts though. Your available closet space would need to also expand at a rate of approximately 60 ft^2 per year to keep up with the incoming shirts. Soon you might need to move or add an addition to your house. If not, after several years, the ratio of space occupied by shirts versus free space in the house would grow smaller and smaller, until you inevitably suffocate under a pile of All-American supima cotton!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Bama87 said:


> Haha I have been watching this thread like a hawk wondering when he was going to have some new shoes show up.
> 
> From OF:
> "I want to buy AE PA's, but Im not keen on spending $200+ on a pair of shoes right now, so I'm currently looking for a less expensive stopgap".
> ...


I know many would disagree with me, but I consider the classic black Alden/BB tassel loafers to be acceptable interview shoes. Ideal, probably not. But acceptable, I think so. Bit loafers, not so much.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

triumph said:


> Thanks Duvel, owe it to AAAC for helping me decide on these


Had that same pair - great but the soles broke apart rather quickly.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I still wear the pair I bought in 2008. The only thing that has gone awry on them is that the insoles came a little unglued. I just reglued them, and they're still going strong.



WillBarrett said:


> Had that same pair - great but the soles broke apart rather quickly.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Some trousers came in today! Two pairs of Lands' End twills, one in khaki and one in navy. 

I will put in a plug for these pants. I know there are finer options out there, e.g., Bills', O'Connell's, et al. But I think the LE twills are a fine alternative that provides a good fit, attractiveness, and durability at a reasonable price.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Duvel said:


> Some trousers came in today! Two pairs of Lands' End twills, one in khaki and one in navy.
> 
> I will put in a plug for these pants. I know there are finer options out there, e.g., Bills', O'Connell's, et al. But I think the LE twills are a fine alternative that provides a good fit, attractiveness, and durability at a reasonable price.


This has been my experience as well...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I agree with this. He nailed it.



Orgetorix said:


> Jacket fit looks spot on. I wouldn't change a thing, including the overall length. That looks right on.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

adoucett said:


> For under $19,500 a year this could be feasible...assuming you order a new shirt every day that qualifies for the 3 for $189 deal with additional 15% off and free shipping....
> 
> That would end up being a lot of shirts though. Your available closet space would need to also expand at a rate of approximately 60 ft^2 per year to keep up with the incoming shirts. Soon you might need to move or add an addition to your house. If not, after several years, the ratio of space occupied by shirts versus free space in the house would grow smaller and smaller, until you inevitably suffocate under a pile of All-American supima cotton!


The reality is that if everyday is new Brooks Brothers Shirt Day, there would only rarely be Old Brooks Brothers Shirt Day, and those days would be two-shirt days. So, there'd be no reason to keep all that many spare shirts around. Unwrap, wear, discard, repeat.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd like to check out Orvis trousers sometime. They seem like a solid option for just under $100. Not quite as affordable, but not bad either.



Tiger said:


> This has been my experience as well...


----------



## Halbermensch (Mar 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I'd like to check out Orvis trousers sometime. They seem like a solid option for just under $100. Not quite as affordable, but not bad either.


 They've recently brought back trim fit ultimate khakis. However, at that price point, I think there are better options.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd not want the trim fit, in any case. But what's wrong with them that you think they're not worth the price?



Halbermensch said:


> They've recently brought back trim fit ultimate khakis. However, at that price point, I think there are better options.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Duvel said:


> I'd not want the trim fit, in any case. But what's wrong with them that you think they're not worth the price?


I had some, I found the fit and finish great, but the rise was too short for me. At Orvis price point, you're better off pinching a few more pennies and moving up to Bills. I, on the other hand, will stick with LLB khakis. I've written before about how I feel khakis are more-or-less disposable.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I'd not want the trim fit, in any case. But what's wrong with them that you think they're not worth the price?


I have no experience with Orvis, but have you looked into Jack Donnelly? Their Original Fit may appeal to you. Their website will give you a popup to sign up for e-mails, giving you a $10 coupon in exchange. That would put them at $95, with free shipping. They come unfinished, so you would need to get them hemmed. I just got in a (second) pair and am excited about them.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks. I might do that.

What I like about LE is that I can order them cuffed and in inseam increments of 1/4-inch. Looks like Orvis offers the same.



MythReindeer said:


> I have no experience with Orvis, but have you looked into Jack Donnelly? Their Original Fit may appeal to you. Their website will give you a popup to sign up for e-mails, giving you a $10 coupon in exchange. That would put them at $95, with free shipping. They come unfinished, so you would need to get them hemmed. I just got in a (second) pair and am excited about them.


----------



## Halbermensch (Mar 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> I'd not want the trim fit, in any case.


 The bringing back of the trim fit is an aside. There had been lamenting of their passing, given their quality, and the generous size of the regular cut (Much like an M1). That was when they were two for $100, which no longer appears to be the case. Obviously this is entirely subjective, since everyone is built differently and different cuts suit them better/worse.


Duvel said:


> But what's wrong with them that you think they're not worth the price?


 At that price point, you simply may as well buy Jack Donnelly's, O'Connell's house brand, or All Americans. Differences being cut, fabric weight, and country of origin. The Orvis ultimate khakis use notably heavier fabric at 9.5oz, while the other domestically made options are 8.5oz. That's quite a large markup really, for just heavier weight fabric when you consider that similarly made imported khakis can be had for $40. Then again, Orvis's markup has been discussed at length before.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I would be willing to pay a bit more for heavier fabric. That's something I miss in chinos.



Halbermensch said:


> The bringing back of the trim fit is an aside. There had been lamenting of their passing, given their quality, and the generous size of the regular cut (Much like an M1). That was when they were two for $100, which no longer appears to be the case. Obviously this is entirely subjective, since everyone is built differently and different cuts suit them better/worse. At that price point, you simply may as well buy Jack Donnelly's, O'Connell's house brand, or All Americans. Differences being cut, fabric weight, and country of origin. The Orvis ultimate khakis use notably heavier fabric at 9.5oz, while the other domestically made options are 8.5oz. That's quite a large markup really, for just heavier weight fabric when you consider that similarly made imported khakis can be had for $40. Then again, Orvis's markup has been discussed at length before.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, I decided that since I'm not going to drop a chunk of change on Record Store Mob Day tomorrow, I should make some more damned trousers "come in" and "show up" on my doorstep. 

I seem to have found a size and a fit that really suits me in the long-rise version of the traditional fit no-iron chinos. I just ordered another stone and khaki, cuffed, on the way. I should be good with trousers for a while.

It's a good time to do this, by the way. There's a pretty decent discount going on right now--$30 off a $100 purchase, $60 off $150, $90 off $250.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I happen to live near an Orvis outlet and did go there to specifically examine the ultimate khakis. After trying a few pairs on I decided not to purchase; something about the fit just was not right, although the cut, and heavier material were spot on. I am not sure if the waistband was the non-alterable type but I think it was. I decided to stick with my M1's, at least for the present although the quality of the khakis was very good IMHO.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

And because man does not live on clothes alone, I picked these up from the library store for all of $5. The hardbacks are in pristine condition. I've read Run and Redux (I just wanted this copy, maybe to re-read) but not Rich or Rest.


----------



## chicagoboy (Mar 16, 2012)

Roth over Updike. Every damn day.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't view literature as a WWE match.



chicagoboy said:


> Roth over Updike. Every damn day.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's actually turning out to be an acquisitive month, though, thankfully, not an expensive one. I just picked a couple of Tweedy Don's incredible madras ties, and I found, lo and behold!, a great natural-color (tan) camel hair Brooks Brothers three-two roll sack jacket on the 'Bay for very cheap. 

The real prize? A 5-pack of Hanes boxer shorts for $16. Am I the only one who's impressed by the colorways these come in? The tartans would look really great in shirts!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Duvel said:


> Well, I decided that since I'm not going to drop a chunk of change on Record Store Mob Day tomorrow, I should make some more damned trousers "come in" and "show up" on my doorstep...


Ahhhh, Record Store Day! I used to drop a couple hundred dollars on Record Store Day but the large record store near me shut down a few years ago leaving only the smaller, but much cooler record store nearby. I got there about 20 minutes before the doors opened and the line was already about 150 people deep. No thanks. Last year I went for a run on the morning of Record Day and routed myself past that same store and that year the line was 4 blocks long. Again, no thanks. This year I didn't even bother.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Semper Jeep, I hear the sentiment you express increasingly among people like us, people who enjoy collecting records but are turned off by RSD. It's too bad, in a way, that it got so big, but I suppose it was inevitable. I also suppose it's all good, as they say, but let them have it. I figure that I have the remaining 364 days of the year for my private record store days.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Sort of an acquisition, but one I made myself: I just finished making this pipe last weekend, carved by hand from a block of briar.


----------



## jsbrugg (Nov 16, 2011)

I really like the pipe - especially the stem. Is that from a kit or did you just buy a block of briar and start carving away?


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Orgetorix said:


> Sort of an acquisition, but one I made myself: I just finished making this pipe last weekend, carved by hand from a block of briar.


Orgetorix,

That is amazing. Really has alot of character and I think you got the grain of the wood spot on. Please show us any others in the future and don't hesitate to start a thread just to show this off and any others you may have already made. (Unless you already did and I missed it.)


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Orgetorix said:


> Sort of an acquisition, but one I made myself: I just finished making this pipe last weekend, carved by hand from a block of briar.


That pipe is beautiful, you did a fantastic job. What will you be breaking it in with?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Stopped in Nordstrom Rack for a minute this morning. I've rarely been able to find anything in there worth my time, but for $30, these were coming home with me:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^^

Nice score on the Walk Overs. Exactly how to buy them--on steep discount.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

jsbrugg said:


> I really like the pipe - especially the stem. Is that from a kit or did you just buy a block of briar and start carving away?


Thanks! Can't take credit for the stem, I did buy a kit block that came with the stem already fitted.

Here's a before shot and a couple of progress pics:





Woofa said:


> Orgetorix,
> 
> That is amazing. Really has alot of character and I think you got the grain of the wood spot on. Please show us any others in the future and don't hesitate to start a thread just to show this off and any others you may have already made. (Unless you already did and I missed it.)


Thanks! I appreciate that. This is my first, though I'm definitely inclined to try some more.



orange fury said:


> That pipe is beautiful, you did a fantastic job. What will you be breaking it in with?


Thank you. Probably a custom blend done by a friend - mostly Virginia and Cavendish with a hint of Latakia.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice!



orange fury said:


> Stopped in Nordstrom Rack for a minute this morning. I've rarely been able to find anything in there worth my time, but for $30, these were coming home with me:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF - sweet and well-priced purchase. Enjoy, and at that price, don't sweat the scuffs.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> Stopped in Nordstrom Rack for a minute this morning. I've rarely been able to find anything in there worth my time, but for $30, these were coming home with me:


Nice score!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

One of my best ebay scores in a while. Brand new AE Strands with a V tread tap sole....clearly supposed to be seconds, but no visible blemishes worth mentioning. They were listed for $179 or "best offer". I offered $100 and it was accepted!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Pair of 3-season sport coats in glen plaid, a slubby tan linen/cotton J.Press 3/2 sack for S/S/F and a black and white cashmere blend Chipp for S/W/F:



















Also two pairs of fairly interesting shoes, neither needed but worth the $33 shipped I spend on both. NOS made in the USA Dexter creme saddle bucs and black bullhide Justin lace-up ropers.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm really happy with them, considering the bucks I had been looking at for a long time were $80 Bass bucks- Made in USA for half the price is always a welcome alternative lol. I was just surprised that I was able to find them at that steep of a discount at this time of year, I figured I'd have to wait until at least Aug/Sept to see this kind of price.


Orgetorix said:


> Thank you. Probably a custom blend done by a friend - mostly Virginia and Cavendish with a hint of Latakia.


Sounds wonderful, I'm a big fan of Latakia (of course, I also like Ligero in cigars and Islay scotch, so it could be argued I don't have tastebuds). I don't know how much interest a pipe/cigar thread would generate on here, but I'd certainly participate.

In my excitement about the Walk Overs, I forgot to post two other bargain spring/summer acquisitions- two J. McLaughlin ties for $10:

should be fun with my white linen pants and navy linen/cotton SC


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Are those the ones with the silly "Bass" label sticking out from the side? If so, you made an especially wise choice. That label ruins the shoes, I think.



orange fury said:


> Thanks guys, I'm really happy with them, considering the bucks I had been looking at for a long time were* $80 Bass bucks*- Made in USA for half the price is always a welcome alternative lol. I was just surprised that I was able to find them at that steep of a discount at this time of year, I figured I'd have to wait until at least Aug/Sept to see this kind of price.
> 
> Sounds wonderful, I'm a big fan of Latakia (of course, I also like Ligero in cigars and Islay scotch, so it could be argued I don't have tastebuds). I don't know how much interest a pipe/cigar thread would generate on here, but I'd certainly participate.
> 
> ...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

32rollandrock said:


> Are those the ones with the silly "Bass" label sticking out from the side? If so, you made an especially wise choice. That label ruins the shoes, I think.


Im not sure which one that is, I was looking at the Bass Buckingham ($95) and the Pasadena ($75), I've never noticed a label on either (though the Pasadena has a large "GHB" embossed on the tongue, which, I didnt like)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have Bass Buckingham dirty bucks _sans _the tag. I think there are different versions. I notice that the outlet ones feature the tag.



orange fury said:


> Im not sure which one that is, I was looking at the Bass Buckingham ($95) and the Pasadena ($75), I've never noticed a label on either (though the Pasadena has a large "GHB" embossed on the tongue, which, I didnt like)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Just to add on this, I recently purchased the "buckingham" model new and there was absolutely no label or embossing what so ever. Either I got lucky or they don't brand them like that anymore...?



orange fury said:


> Im not sure which one that is, I was looking at the Bass Buckingham ($95) and the Pasadena ($75), I've never noticed a label on either (though the Pasadena has a large "GHB" embossed on the tongue, which, I didnt like)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

If you get them "mainstream," i.e., regular retail or Zappos and not outlet mall, they shoudl be label-free.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Just to add on this, I recently purchased the "buckingham" model new and there was absolutely no label or embossing what so ever. Either I got lucky or they don't brand them like that anymore...?


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Orgetorix said:


> Sort of an acquisition, but one I made myself: I just finished making this pipe last weekend, carved by hand from a block of briar.


great looking pipe! That's impressive! I have a few freehand carved pipes from Nording. I know yours in not a freehand, but it reminds me of mine. I like the shape of yours!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Nobleprofessor said:


> great looking pipe! That's impressive! I have a few freehand carved pipes from Nording. I know yours in not a freehand, but it reminds me of mine. I like the shape of yours!


I love Nording, I would love to own one but unfortunately don't. A Peterson 303 (p-lip) and a Stanwell are my go-to pipes.

last acquisition for today, I promise (if I had waited until the end of the day, it would've been one post). I ordered some RL linen shirts on eBay that came in a day early:









After trying Uniqlo, J Crew, Brooks Brothers, and LL Bean, Ive decided that the RL Custom Fit linen shirts are the shirts that fit me the best. The biggest issue with the Bean and Uniqlo was sleeve length, J Crew was too tight, and Brooks was too loose - RL is more expensive than 3 of those, but fits me perfect and the slubbiness of the fabric is minimal/non-existent. Looks like I'm sticking with these. (Also, the left is navy, not black)


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Nobleprofessor said:


> great looking pipe! That's impressive! I have a few freehand carved pipes from Nording. I know yours in not a freehand, but it reminds me of mine. I like the shape of yours!


Well, it was made without use of a lathe or any other patterning/shaping aids. All done with sanding tools and files, just like the freehand pipes you're talking about. So, technically it is a freehand, but I know what you mean.

Thanks!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Any new shoes yet OF? 

I haven't counted, but it seems to me you are buying shirts faster than you can wear them. I think you might have a shopping addiction, and you're buying cheap, mass-produced stuff to get your "fix".


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Pentheos, I agree with you, but people come to forums such as this to have their addictions validated and enabled, not infused with a conscience!


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

FLCracka said:


> Pentheos, I agree with you, but people come to forums such as this to have their addictions validated and enabled, not infused with a conscience!


Maybe OF needs to start a youtube "haul" channel.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, love the lobster tie.


----------



## Halbermensch (Mar 8, 2013)

For a "casual" wedding this summer.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

That is a very handsome jacket, nice work!



Halbermensch said:


> For a "casual" wedding this summer.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

A medium grey Patrick James Glen Plaid that I fell in love with. Only jacket that really fit me well in the store.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Talk about your shopping addictions, I wish you could see mine. 

It appears there will be a virtual perfect storm of acquisitions showing up on my doorstep today: a Lands' End order of trousers, a J. Press jacket from adoucett, a Brooks tan camel hair jacket via thrifting on the bay, and madras ties from Tweedy Don.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow. Our forum seller/exchangers really come through. The Press jacket from adoucett is beyond awesome, and the ties from Tweedy Don have me in madras heaven. My sincere thanks to both gents!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Halbermensch said:


> For a "casual" wedding this summer.


That's one heck of a nice jacket!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I concur with the others, Hal. Very nice jacket, indeed. Would be great to see some WIWT photos with it!



Halbermensch said:


> For a "casual" wedding this summer.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Just received this beauty from Mr. Tweedy Don:


----------



## bignilk (Aug 30, 2013)

From TweedyDon...










From dorji...


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I think that you just beat me to that madras! Hahaha. I'm quite envious 


bignilk said:


> From TweedyDon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bignilk (Aug 30, 2013)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I think that you just beat me to that madras! Hahaha. I'm quite envious


I was eyeing the one you got, but the fit was a little off for me.

Hope you get alot of use out of it.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Great minds think alike haha.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Got a Lord & Taylor Merino Grey Vest sweater, beautiful color for my Navy Blazer.


----------



## utahbob (Jul 16, 2009)

I was at Brooks Brothers outlet in Merrimack, NH and found this for a steal of 30 dollars


----------



## cipofan (Aug 26, 2009)

always wanted a pair of those, never pulled the trigger


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Just opened a Eagle Pinpoint light blue BD and a TieBar's Navy Grenafaux and Navy Paisley PS. thank you mailman


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

New watch strap and pair of pennies:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Went to the Brooks outlet and did not buy a thing for myself, however got a haul for my wife (Mother's Day is coming up you know) two skirts and a nice leather purse all at 80% off, not too shabby!

Brian


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Picked up this shirt from some dude in AL.....

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=271846554116&view=all&tid=0


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

On this last day of April, these gems showed up courtesy Of Mr. Reptillicus. It may seem like the wrong time of year to be acquiring wool shirts, but anyone familiar with San Francisco "summers" knows that the average daily temperature from May until about August is 60-65 degrees Fahrenheit. Perfect timing haha


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

orange fury said:


> I love Nording, I would love to own one but unfortunately don't. A Peterson 303 (p-lip) and a Stanwell are my go-to pipes.
> 
> last acquisition for today, I promise (if I had waited until the end of the day, it would've been one post). I ordered some RL linen shirts on eBay that came in a day early:
> 
> ...


Nice add! I've got an almost identical white one and the same in pink - linen/silk mix. Summer essential imo. :cool2:


----------

